# Baloo's Visit to the Vet



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Well today was Baloo's first visit to the vets since coming to us...he was such a good brave boy.

Of course, the first thing the receptionist gave me was a brochure on the Lepto vaccine...I looked at it and said, he won't be getting that. Once I saw the Dr. though she was really great and was in support of only giving Baloo the core vaccines, and not anything that I didn't think was necessary. So he got his parvo/distemper duo and will get his rabies in another month or so.

He goes for his Cherry Eye and Neutering on May 12th so I am a bit nervous about that of course. She gave me a estimate of the charges, I guess it is average at $150 an eye and the neutering will be $169. But worth it, I am sure he will feel much better after getting his eyes fixed.

She is also recommending we give him Sentinel it is a all in one flea, heartworm and worm tablet that he would take once a month. I said I would look into it. Has anyone heard of this product before? Have you used it or heard of any reviews?

He weighs 12.4 lbs, which I think is pretty average for a 7 month Hav. The only other problem was he has an yeast infection in his ears, so she cleaned them out good and gave us some drops.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

He is such a cute puppy. Glad to hear you had a good trip to the vet and everything is working out great.
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to hear your visit went well. I don't know about the Sentinel, hopefully someone else will.

Who is in the photo with Baloo?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

That is my daughter Amy, she is almost 16. She and Baloo were having a photo session with her webcam LOL. 

I can tell a difference in his ears already with just one set of antibiotic drops...poor little guy, I thought it was mites.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Baloo, what a brave and big boy you are (and such a cutie tooo)/


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! I have not tried the Sentinel. I hope someone can give you soome advice on this.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I give my guys Sentinal. No problems so far. I don't give it every month though but instead every 6 weeks. I understand it works for 6 weeks but they tell you to give it each month to make it easier to remember. Not sure how true that is but that's what I do.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Baloo is adorable, and I love his colors, Angie. Your daughter is beautiful!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor guy- ear infections, cherry eyes and neutering- hope he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Angie, Baloo is precious! Our vet recommended Interceptor for Heartworm prevention. She gave us a big brochure and a free sample. As I was reading through I learned about Sentinel, which I'm assuming is made by the same company. I think that a benefit of giving two seperate pills for fleas/ticks and heartworms would be that depending on where you live, the climate, and your lifestyle, you may decide that Baloo doesn't need flea/tick prevention all year round. Since Sentinel covers everything then you'd have to stick with it throughout the year. I would trust your vet though. I'm sure he/she knows what type of flea/tick and heartworm prevention would be best for Baloo. 
Question about the cherry eye . . . does Baloo have one? is that why he's getting treated for it? Or is there a preventative measure for it? Moose is just about 7 months and we're prettty much going through the same routine now. He's scheduled for his neutering May 8. Anyway, good luck w/ Baloo - what a trooper!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes he is our little sweetie, and feeling much better with his ears. 

Yes he has Cherry eye in both eyes, but you wouldn't really know unless you look closely, his aren't popped out very much, but enough that it is probably giving some discomfort although you wouldn't know it. He is such a happy, playful pup. But with Cherry eye he isn't producing the correct amount of tears etc to keep his eyes properly moistened, so the surgery will offer a bit of relief that way. It is recommended that the surgery for Cherry Eye be done the same time as his neutering so he only has to go under the anaesthesia once.

Is Moose having problems with his eyes? 

Our vet gave us a 4 month sample of Interceptor, she said Baloo has no sign of fleas or ticks, but our season for that doesn't usually start until around July or August, so it gives me time to research and make a decision about what I want to go with. I will probably go with Sentinel, but every 6 weeks instead of every month.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

No problems w/ Moose's eyes. I've just recently heard about cherry eye and was wondering if it's a puppy thing that the vet should be checking for. You're lucky that your vet is so generous with samples!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I asked the vet for more information, and she said she has never had to do this surgery for a Hav before, but has in about over a dozen cocker spaniels, I think they have similar large round eyes, and well there are more cocker spaniels then Hav's too, especially here where I live.

I wouldn't worry about Moose, the vet did say that they usually develop it before turning one, I don't think there is anything you can do to prevent it. I think Baloo's started at around 4-5 months.

_*Cherry eye *is the term used for the prolapse of the gland of the third eyelid. It may occur in one or both eyes. The condition is most common in young dogs, six weeks to two years of age. Certain breeds of dogs are predisposed, including the America cocker spaniel, English bulldog, beagle, Chinese shar-pei, Newfoundland, bloodhound, Lhasa apso, miniature poodle, and shih tzu.

*What to Watch For*

* Oval pink or red mass protruding from the corner of the eye closest to the nose
*Watery or thick discharge from the eye
*Redness to the conjunctiva (lining of the eyelid)
*Occasional pawing at the eye
_


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Angie, Baloo is a cutie!! I love his hair over his eyebrows.  Glad to hear the vet agreed on splitting up the vaccines. 

Let us know how the surgery goes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Baloo is just a cutie pattootie!! My Lexi had a cherry eye and she had surgery which was very successful 2 years ago. I know there are some on the forum who have not had the greatest luck with the surgery, but we too were told that there is no guarantee for the cherry eye surgery! I will keep Baloo in my thoughts and am sure that he will be good as new soon!! I am glad to hear that Moose does not have cherry eye as well, buf it he ever does get it, let me know Rachael, as my vet was wonderful in the correction. 

Get yourself a few onsies for Baloo's neuter so you can avoid the "cone" it is well worth it!! Your daughter is beautiful!!
I was so hard when my boys went off to college, I think they missed the dogs, more than us, which I suspect your daughter will = she looks very comfortable with him


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use revolution, it's an all in one as well. my dog had yeasty ears as a pup and we removed all beef products from his diet and his ears cleared up immediately. hasnt touched beef since and no yeasty ears.


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've used sentinel with Bernie and never had a problem. I give it to him once a month.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice and support, I am so thankful for this forum, it has been a great resource and everyone is so great.

Thanks Laurie, yes my vet was very clear that there is a 5-10% chance his cherry eye will re-occur, but I am going to be positive that it will be completely corrected  Since we are having his cheery eye and neutering at the same time I will need to use the cone for his eyes anyways. I am sure he will be miserable 

I think I am going to do the sentinel, but where I live in the winter months Nov - Apr there really are not any flees, so at that time I am not sure if I will still give it. I will have to ask my vet her opinion.

I love Baloos eyebrows too, it his bangs that are my enemy...lol! I did a top knot, but he doesn't like it. I may get him groomed in June for the summer.

Cheers!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Angie, I don't bother with any flea or heartworm protection in the winter, for at least 6 mths really. Now that we know Ricky's liver can react to medication, I also didn't treat him at all last summer. We did do the blood test for heartworm in the spring, for both dogs, and they were fine. I decided not to medicate for that. Fleas........ well, that's another story! I wish I could treat Ricky, but we just can't take the chance. Last summer, I gave Frontline to Sammy, not the Plus.


----------

